# Overweight???



## chlg

I was just going over some details and want to check something, I am overweight, I'm 1.80 m and weight 140 kg. Is this a big no in order to get the visa??? I don't have diabetes, cholesterol, or any of that. I'm OK and all my medical tests are between the normal ranges... I don't drink alcohol or smoke... I confess My weight is a reflex of my sedentary way of life and is due to a life of working in a highly stress environment for long hours, i was 12 to 15 hours a day and no exercise... This is one of my biggest motivation to change our way of life to a more healthier lifestyle... Could this prevent me to get the visas??? I already got the job offer and all the documents ready but this really scare me...


----------



## escapedtonz

chlg said:


> I was just going over some details and want to check something, I am overweight, I'm 1.80 m and weight 140 kg. Is this a big no in order to get the visa??? I don't have diabetes, cholesterol, or any of that. I'm OK and all my medical tests are between the normal ranges... I don't drink alcohol or smoke... I confess My weight is a reflex of my sedentary way of life and is due to a life of working in a highly stress environment for long hours, i was 12 to 15 hours a day and no exercise... This is one of my biggest motivation to change our way of life to a more healthier lifestyle... Could this prevent me to get the visas??? I already got the job offer and all the documents ready but this really scare me...


No one can say for sure. It could go either way.
Immigration consider the facts within the medical report. If the GP / consultant who carries out the medical marks any concerns Immigration will investigate it by referring the medical report to their medical assessor who will make a determination based on the facts presented in the report.
The facts that you do not have diabetes or high cholesterol will be in your favour but there's a lot of variables they must consider.
At the end of the day Immigration are making sure that you do not deplete the NZ health system too much over the length of your visa term if they were to award you the visa.
Promising to pay for private health cover also does not sway their views of this.

If you have a period of time before the medical I would advise you to completely change your life now. Eat healthily, lots of exercise, fruit, veggies, no smoking, no alcohol. Lose weight.
It's a small price to pay.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

The red flag for weight is a BMI over 30. Your BMI is over 43, you are not overweight but morbidly obese. Your application will be referred to the medical assessor and almost definitely declined.


----------



## inhamilton

As escapedtoNZ said, no one would know for sure. All you can do is try and see what happens. It may be that your specialist skills are in such shortage that they'll give you the green light. But if Liam is correct, then I guess you might be lucky to get through at your current weight.
They let Kim Dotcom (the owner of megaupload) in, and he's about your weight, but he is a multi-millionaire and therefore can guarantee payment of any medical expenses.
Do you have time to lose weight before the medical?


----------



## Liam(at)Large

There's no real speculation here... While the MAs obviously have some human input on borderline cases they predominantly work from an operations manual and set guidelines, under which a BMI of 43 is a decline. People with BMIs of 35 (acceptable not so long ago) are being declined, 43 is just so high.

Kim Dotcom, like it or not, bought his residency through an investor category for $10million. OP, if you have a spare $10mill laying around, then the Medical is not an issue.


----------



## jsharbuck

Our immigration consultant warned us that 35 % was the cut off point. I lost weight and was well below before our medicals. Have lost more since getting here.


----------



## chlg

escapedtonz said:


> No one can say for sure. It could go either way.
> Immigration consider the facts within the medical report. If the GP / consultant who carries out the medical marks any concerns Immigration will investigate it by referring the medical report to their medical assessor who will make a determination based on the facts presented in the report.
> The facts that you do not have diabetes or high cholesterol will be in your favour but there's a lot of variables they must consider.
> At the end of the day Immigration are making sure that you do not deplete the NZ health system too much over the length of your visa term if they were to award you the visa.
> Promising to pay for private health cover also does not sway their views of this.
> 
> If you have a period of time before the medical I would advise you to completely change your life now. Eat healthily, lots of exercise, fruit, veggies, no smoking, no alcohol. Lose weight.
> It's a small price to pay.


I appreciate your answer, unfortunately our medicals are around the corner, i don't have time to loose weight that allow us to get below the mark. I understand and have to face the decline id that as most certainly will be. It will be a blow but it is definitely a lesson learned the hard way...


----------



## escapedtonz

chlg said:


> I appreciate your answer, unfortunately our medicals are around the corner, i don't have time to loose weight that allow us to get below the mark. I understand and have to face the decline id that as most certainly will be. It will be a blow but it is definitely a lesson learned the hard way...


If you are declined on health reasons you have options.

If the skills for the job you have secured are in short supply you have option of applying for a medical waiver. This is considered by Immigration on the basis that you being in NZ providing your skills far outweighs any health issues.

Also another option is to apply for a different type of visa.
When you apply for a Residency visa then Immigration must consider you for a lifetime. 
If you apply for a Temporary Work Visa instead your health can only be considered for a maximum of 3 years (maximum length of this visa type).
The visa term awarded will coincide with the job offer or contract length. These visas are only awarded to people who have a job offer and the job and employer forms part of its conditions.
If the job offer is permanent then it is likely you will be awarded a Temporary Work Visa for 3 years.

You could make a deal with your employer to only offer a contract of maximum 12 months each time.
As the length of the job offer / contract shortens so does the length of time Immigration have to consider your health. 
For a Temporary Work Visa of between 6 months and 12 months duration you do not need to submit a General Medical Certificate or X-rays and the acceptable standard of health does not mention BMI for temporary entrants.

You could do this for the first year which allows you entry and then in that year, lose the weight.

If you don't manage to lose the weight in the first year you could re-apply to be awarded another Temporary Work Visa for another year, but be aware you are running out of time.
These visas will only allow entry for 3 years. In that time it is expected that people with permanent job offers who want to stay apply for Residency to allow a permanent stay but then medicals and X-rays are required.

http://glossary.immigration.govt.nz/healthrequirementstemporary.htm


----------



## Joshua82

On the topic of health issues affecting your application: do severe allergies, mobility, mental health (in family) etc affect an application? I only have allergies but I figured the other bits might be important to others.


----------



## Kimbella

Joshua82 said:


> On the topic of health issues affecting your application: do severe allergies, mobility, mental health (in family) etc affect an application? I only have allergies but I figured the other bits might be important to others.


No, not under usual circumstances (well, mobility might--they do ask specific questions about back pain/surgery/injuries). I don't know that mobility issues are in and of themselves a problem, unless you *cannot* move to work... if you are physically impaired, but capable of mobility by use of aides, I don't know that you would necessarily be declined... what they don't want is someone coming over and then suddenly being incapacitated by a chronic condition that renders them unable to work, and adds strain to the welfare/health system.

Visa applications do require that you list living family members, but there is nothing requested about their health (unless you are including them in your application to come to NZ with you, and then they would be required to submit their own physical). I have some chronic, mild/moderate medical conditions which did not preclude me from passing my physical and being approved for residency--I can't see how allergies would be an issue, no matter how bad they might be. The things the "state" is concerned about our expensive maladies requiring intensive intervention, or conditions that heighten the risk of certain serious conditions in the future, i.e., obesity: high blood pressure, heart disease, diabetes, which can lead to kidney failure, blindness, chronic musculoskeletal stress, joint disease, etc, etc. Most mild conditions seem to be tolerated.

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## Joshua82

Thank you Kimbella. That makes sense.


----------



## Guest

Here is an interesting recent story that made headlines here and even made CNN page. CNN reported that INZ never actually said that his obesity was the reason for being declined. All of his facts may not pertain to your situation but it does give some insight as to how INZ thinks and may give some idea of the arguments that could be used in a "strategy" to INZ. The overriding factor seems to be that you must not be identified as a potential drain on NZ healthcare.
Overweight chef gets 23 month reprieve - National - NZ Herald News

I can't see any specific mention of BMI or weight in the INZ manual but you get the picture of why they might just avoid obese people by reading http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/DD2D2D27-DD49-4A62-96CC-3A1F32223C8E/0/INZ1121.pdf


----------



## lisamct

This is what it now says in the Examining Physicians Handbook around being able to record a BMI as insignificant;

_the physical findings are completely normal, no significant recent weight loss, BMI in a normal range and less than or equal to 30_

So I'm guessing if its higher than 30 its an automatic referral.


----------



## sam and paul

It has been interesting reading the issues regarding body mass index. me and my family are looking to immigrate to nz in 2014
I am married to a kiwi for the last ten years and have 4 children we will be applying for a family visa as his wife a British citizen, will i be effected when it comes to BMI issues as it is over thirty five with know health issues as i under take medicals every year for work.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

sam and paul said:


> It has been interesting reading the issues regarding body mass index. me and my family are looking to immigrate to nz in 2014
> I am married to a kiwi for the last ten years and have 4 children we will be applying for a family visa as his wife a British citizen, will i be effected when it comes to BMI issues as it is over thirty five with know health issues as i under take medicals every year for work.


Yes, family stream applicants have to pass the same medical.


----------



## jsharbuck

No above 30 is not an automatic referral. Mine was 32 and I passed. I have taken steps since here to loose more.


----------



## Kimbella

sam and paul said:


> It has been interesting reading the issues regarding body mass index. me and my family are looking to immigrate to nz in 2014
> I am married to a kiwi for the last ten years and have 4 children we will be applying for a family visa as his wife a British citizen, will i be effected when it comes to BMI issues as it is over thirty five with know health issues as i under take medicals every year for work.


Above 35 is definitely going to be a factor for you regardless of whether you have any current medical issues. I was speaking about this with my own GP not too many months ago while we discussed the immigration process (he is an immigrant himself, came from Britain decades ago). When he immigrated, he said there was almost nothing required, but now it is much more stringent, the health requirement is the most intense part, and over 35 is the magic number they *really* scrutinize.. if you can, I would take it upon yourself to start dropping weight... altho the BMI isn't the best method of calculating health, they still use it here. It isn't your current health that they are most concerned with, but the associated health risks that are known to be clearly linked with obesity later on (diabetes, high cholesterol, high blood pressure, etc). They may not deny your application, but they may only issue you with temporary Visa of 23 months of less (which would prevent you from being able to access national healthcare), and insist that you buy private health coverage... or, they could deny it altogether.

Best of luck!


----------



## chlg

I just received the visas approved for all of us.... We are going to NZ ASAP... All of us were approved without restrictions... See you all there... Thanks for all your support...


----------



## jsharbuck

Great news!! When are you getting here?


----------



## chlg

I just got them from Fedex, but i'm thinking based on my new boss that we should be there ASAP... Probably middle of Nov... Just in time for my kids to get into school next year...


----------



## simply me

chlg said:


> I just got them from Fedex, but i'm thinking based on my new boss that we should be there ASAP... Probably middle of Nov... Just in time for my kids to get into school next year...


Congrats!! So ur worries for the whole bmi issue wasn't an issue at all. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## chlg

Yeah... You know, after all I think that all the extra tests and medical stuff we include was worth it... But anyway as soon as we can we should shred the fat out of us...


----------



## jsharbuck

The. Medicals were the most stressful part for us. All good though


----------



## chlg

Yes, i already knew I wasn't in the healthiest state but i'm getting it off by the PR submission...


----------



## jsharbuck

You will find it a different life style here. We have changed our diet quite a bit and lost weight. We arrived in aug of 2012 and applied for residency in November, got residency in March this year.


----------



## simply me

I'm just worried about the medical tests. My teenage boy has low iron and has high risk diabetes, but doc told me its all normal nothing to worry about, just have him change his diet. 
He wrote that in report. His result was 5.8 where upto 5.6 was within range and above 6.5 is diabetic. He's not overweight, bmi is like 24 or 26. he's on change of lifestyle now in case they ask for retest bcuz doctor didnt ask for a retest.


----------



## Kimbella

simply me said:


> I'm just worried about the medical tests. My teenage boy has low iron and has high risk diabetes, but doc told me its all normal nothing to worry about, just have him change his diet.
> He wrote that in report. His result was 5.8 where upto 5.6 was within range and above 6.5 is diabetic. He's not overweight, bmi is like 24 or 26. he's on change of lifestyle now in case they ask for retest bcuz doctor didnt ask for a retest.



Truly is probably not going to be an issue. My blood results were abnormal as well (anemia, also, in fact), but the results were nothing that required medication or immediate intervention. Even with the abnormal values (which WERE on my medical papers), my permanent residency was granted in less than 2 weeks. Also, my BMI was like 28 or 29, not exactly a skinny-minny, but nothing that alarmed the application reviewers!

Also, as a former nurse in the US, I would question your MD about putting the "high risk for diabetes" in his report! The *fact* is that he does not have diabetes, whether he will or won't in the future is not the case unless he has *diagnosed* conditions that could exacerbate his chances of developing it, eg, obesity, insulin resistance or pre-diabetes (fluctuating blood sugar levels and consistently elevated hgba1c numbers). If your son has none of these, and only a familial history that predisposes him to a higher risk of developing diabetes, well, that's really not something that should be indicated in his medical report, as it is a SUPPOSITION based on history, not current or past medical history of the patient himself. 

Just wanting to help. Lots of times US doctors struggle to know how to fill out forms properly and either don't put enough, or put too much and it makes things look way worse than they are. My tip as someone who has filled out literally thousands of forms for befuddled and frazzled MD's: tell him EXACTLY what you want on the form, and what you don't: I DON'T want my son marked as 'potentially' having a disease that he DOES not have, Doctor. 

Ok, rant over. You might even be beyond this stage, and if so, sorry if it's old news! lol

Cheers!


----------



## chlg

That actually happen to me Kimbella, my first MD choice begin to say that our (mine and my wife) levels of sugar and cholesterol were to high and with a high risk and he begin to make a history out of it... When I check it with my parents (both are MD's as well) they said that everything was great, i have a high glucose but not above the maximum rank in the lab test parameters and my wife was a little low on iron and high in cholesterol without breaking the mark and it was expected because we both are overweight (my wife is 1.68 and weights around 90KG.) but we don't have high blood pressure and our new MD she was so comprehensive and also she already had filled some med certificates for NZ previously so she understand everything and she was able to help me with this.
She referred me to my nutriologist now and he also include the diet and meals plan we will be using for the next 2 years to reduce weight, at the same time he included a letter to the INZ explaining the methodology to be used and the follow up plan with a referral doctor I need to find in NZ for my weight issue...

So pretty much we cover our bases and tried to find a way to explain to INZ we were not perfect but we are doing something to improve...
This was the most stressful and now the most rewarding thing was that my employer said this was the fastest approval he knows... And he is happy for all the effort we put to make it work this way...


----------



## simply me

Kimbella said:


> Truly is probably not going to be an issue. My blood results were abnormal as well (anemia, also, in fact), but the results were nothing that required medication or immediate intervention. Even with the abnormal values (which WERE on my medical papers), my permanent residency was granted in less than 2 weeks. Also, my BMI was like 28 or 29, not exactly a skinny-minny, but nothing that alarmed the application reviewers!
> 
> Also, as a former nurse in the US, I would question your MD about putting the "high risk for diabetes" in his report! The *fact* is that he does not have diabetes, whether he will or won't in the future is not the case unless he has *diagnosed* conditions that could exacerbate his chances of developing it, eg, obesity, insulin resistance or pre-diabetes (fluctuating blood sugar levels and consistently elevated hgba1c numbers). If your son has none of these, and only a familial history that predisposes him to a higher risk of developing diabetes, well, that's really not something that should be indicated in his medical report, as it is a SUPPOSITION based on history, not current or past medical history of the patient himself.
> 
> Just wanting to help. Lots of times US doctors struggle to know how to fill out forms properly and either don't put enough, or put too much and it makes things look way worse than they are. My tip as someone who has filled out literally thousands of forms for befuddled and frazzled MD's: tell him EXACTLY what you want on the form, and what you don't: I DON'T want my son marked as 'potentially' having a disease that he DOES not have, Doctor.
> 
> Ok, rant over. You might even be beyond this stage, and if so, sorry if it's old news! lol
> 
> Cheers!


Wow. Thanks. Thankfully in his report he only put recommend multi vitamins and diet change and he put no concerns at all. He didnt check off the retest. But in the lab technical results that had to be attached his range says high risk. 

You're right about the filling out forms here, I went through loads, he's so busy he was like why do u need this. Lool. I was like to seek a less hectic life  

Thank you for your insight, ill update after I submit next week.


----------



## simply me

chlg said:


> That actually happen to me Kimbella, my first MD choice begin to say that our (mine and my wife) levels of sugar and cholesterol were to high and with a high risk and he begin to make a history out of it... When I check it with my parents (both are MD's as well) they said that everything was great, i have a high glucose but not above the maximum rank in the lab test parameters and my wife was a little low on iron and high in cholesterol without breaking the mark and it was expected because we both are overweight (my wife is 1.68 and weights around 90KG.) but we don't have high blood pressure and our new MD she was so comprehensive and also she already had filled some med certificates for NZ previously so she understand everything and she was able to help me with this.
> She referred me to my nutriologist now and he also include the diet and meals plan we will be using for the next 2 years to reduce weight, at the same time he included a letter to the INZ explaining the methodology to be used and the follow up plan with a referral doctor I need to find in NZ for my weight issue...
> 
> So pretty much we cover our bases and tried to find a way to explain to INZ we were not perfect but we are doing something to improve...
> This was the most stressful and now the most rewarding thing was that my employer said this was the fastest approval he knows... And he is happy for all the effort we put to make it work this way...


you're right, no one is perfect, someone must hv some kind of deficiency somewhere. Lool.


----------



## Kimbella

It sounds like everything is in order for you both, which is great news! The best way to make your transition smooth is to prepare, prepare, prepare, and prepare some more! And, as chlg has noted, I have found that thinking two steps ahead of what the bureaucrats might want or need has made settling into the routine here nice and smooth...


----------

